

The countdown for Google I/O 2011 has begun - varunkumar
http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/index.html

======
cstuder
The collision detection of the dots needs some work.

Interestingly, the javascript physics engine moving the dots (box2Djs) is
based on a flash library (box2Dflash). You may now offer your own
interpretation of that fact depending on your stance in the Flash vs. HTML5
debate.

By the way, the code for the bouncing balls is quite readable and commented:
<http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/static/js/io.js>

~~~
varunkumar
Yes, JavaScript code is very well documented. I have written a simple tutorial
here -- [http://blog.varunkumar.me/2011/01/how-to-setup-google-io-
sty...](http://blog.varunkumar.me/2011/01/how-to-setup-google-io-style-
animated.html)

